# Incoerenze di sistema

## mrl4n

Ho aggiornato ieri, sia xorg alla versione 1.7 che il kernel a 2.6.32-r7, e tutto funziona, se non fosse però che mi ritrovo diverse incongruenze da cui non ne riesco ad uscire.

puntamento del kernel 

```
# eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r8

  [2]   linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6

  [3]   linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10

  [4]   linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7 *

```

il mio emerge --info 

```
Portage 2.2_rc67 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686)                                                             

=================================================================                    

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q8300_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1                                                                  

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 09 Apr 2010 14:15:01 +0000                                   

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37                                                         

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10                                                         

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1                                                        

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                        

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                           

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.1-r1                                                        

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2                                                             

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                   

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1                              

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                         

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4                                                           

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                          

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b                                                          

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1                                                       

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"                                                                

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"                                                                   

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                           

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at/ "

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/dottout /usr/local/portage/mylocal"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi aften alsa asf avi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr embedded emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde lame lcms ldap libnotify mad matroska mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg msn mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin odcb ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline reflection sasl scanner sdl session spell spl sql ssl startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff timidity truetype unicode usb vorbis w32codecs webkit win32codecs x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="*" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

ecco grub.conf 

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo 2.6.32

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.32-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/sda3 ahci.marvell_enable=0

title Gentoo r10

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r10 root=/dev/sda3 ahci.marvell_enable=0
```

----------

## !equilibrium

se magari ci dici anche qual è l'incongruenza che rilevi ci faresti un grosso favore; io non vedo incongruenze da quello che hai postato, ma non ho nemmeno voglia di tentare di capire quali possano essere   :Wink: 

----------

## ago

l'unica incongruenza che si può notare è che 

```
eselect kernel list
```

 dice che la directory dei sorgenti punta al kernel .32-r7 mentre 

```
emerge --info
```

 dice che la versione del kernel è .31-r10.

Il tutto è normale..avrai bootato dal .31 ma il symlink resta sempre sul .32  :Smile: 

----------

## mrl4n

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> l'unica incongruenza che si può notare è che 
> 
> ```
> eselect kernel list
> ```
> ...

 

Ho bootato dal .32...

----------

## !equilibrium

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Ho bootato dal .32...

 

'uname -r' cosa ti riporta?

----------

## mrl4n

Quello che dice emerge --info

```
# uname -r

2.6.31-gentoo-r10
```

----------

## ago

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Ho bootato dal .32...

 

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # uname -r 
> 
> ...

 

Hai fatto un po di confusione..hai bootato con il .31, ecco perchè emerge --info ti da quell' output    :Cool: 

----------

## !equilibrium

o quando hai copiato il kernel .32 in /boot hai sbagliato file da copiare e hai preso la copia del .31

----------

